# Malibu Kayaks



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Got a look at the malibu kayaks at the CCA fish show yesterday and all I can say is WOW!!
I really liked the X-factor with a weight capacity of 600lbs. The kayak looks like it's put together at a shipyard. It has a lot of storage space with three large hatches. The rear hatch is at a 45% angle and you can slide your rod & reels in for storage. It also has a open tankwell in the stern. And the one at the show had two flush mount rod holders. They are a little pricey with the starting price at $799.00 plus some of the optional items. The salesman did not have the price with him but said the X-factor cost a little over $1000.00
For more info on the Malibu kayaks go to thier web site www.malibukayaks.com
Long Bay pointe bait & tackle is the only dealer in the area.


Robert


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'm getting ready to make the jump from a 10' SI Pungo, to a SOT 12-14'????
Just haven't decided on the make and model. But, after checking out the spec's on their web site, you may've just helpped me end my search. I wonder if they'll be out at the mid April Seashore event. I hope so, I'd really like to test drive one.
Thanks, Tim


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

As far a the XFactor, don't forget to "test pick up one and carry it". Or "figure out where I'll store this kayak". That is one heavy yak. But I'd like to have one. I'd figure out the transport and storage eventually.


----------

